# Incubation starts tomorrow 6th march!!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

So I know I shouldn't but I just can't help it...
Going in for my second hatch.

I have 5 chickens.
4 silkies (2 cockerels and 2 hens) and one very large cuckoo Marans Cockerel named Boris who was my first ever hatchling.

Two weeks ago ginger started laying and as I am having to give Boris away ( to a much more noise friendly environment and some larger ladies to squash ) I thought I'd carry on his genes.... 
Can't wait to see what they'll turn out like!!

I also have some random eggs which I'm not even sure if they are fertile and 6 from eBay. Which hopefully include a couple of Frizzles!!!!
I'll let you know!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

My 5 chickens 
White, black and cuckoo marans are all cockerels and the partridge and ginger are hens!!
They all grew up together so the cock to hen ratio is a bit out of balance. Hence why Boris is off! So the chicks will be some kind of combination of the ginger hen and any of the cockerels!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely looking bunch you got there!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

So they are in 18 eggs in all.
Not sure even what make some of them are or even fertile. Hopefully, I'll get some to hatch!!

Ps but I do have a very exciting light green egg...


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Candled my eggs day 11.
Started with 18 and 7 weren't fertile and 1 has a blood ring.
Two of the eggs I have no idea what make they are (eBay eggs).... So that'll fun!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Just gone into lock down.... There were a few shaking around already.... Do silkie ever hatch a bit earlier?


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks... I actually put them in on the 5th ( made a mistake)
But day 21 tomorrow!! Nothing yet... Although I bit of shaking.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

One has started to hatch... It's a silkie cross.... But it's pipping out of the wrong end. What does that mean?
Thanks


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh dear..might run into difficulty but fingers crossed she gets out ok x gl x


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes that's what I'm worried about... It has been chirping! So fingers crossed.


----------

